# Crispy Smoked Chicken Thighs



## disco (Jan 26, 2017)

My smoker used to be a Bradley electric. It wouldn't go much above 250 F on a good day. Also, sometimes I want to do thighs or wings at the same time I am smoking pulled pork or brisket at 250 F. The problem has always been that I got rubbery chicken skin unless I browned it up on the grill after. 

I was watching a food show and a winner in the chicken section at a competition said he foiled his chicken before smoking to get good skin. That was all I had to go on but I decided to give it a try.

I started by injecting 4 chicken thighs with 50 ml (1/4 cup) Cajun Injection Creole Butter. Then, I sprinkled 8 ml (1 1/2 tsp) of Louisiana Grills Chicken seasoning on them.













Crispy Smoked Chicken Thighs 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 26, 2017






I worked my finger under the skin and rubbed another 8 ml (1 1/2 tsp) of seasoning under the skin.

I put the thighs in a roasting pan, poured any excess Creole Butter over them.













Crispy Smoked Chicken Thighs 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 26, 2017






I put a 3 ml (1/2 tsp) pat of butter on each thigh, covered the pan with foil and put it in a 250 F smoker for 40 minutes.













Crispy Smoked Chicken Thighs 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 26, 2017






I took the foil off and gave the thighs a brush with the liquid from the pan. I put them on the rack in the smoker and smoked for 30 minutes.

I flipped the thighs and smoked for 30 minutes.













Crispy Smoked Chicken Thighs 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 26, 2017






Here is the final result.













thigh.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 26, 2017






I also did a movie of the smoke:



The Verdict

This worked very well. The precook under foil softened the skin up and it had a nice bite through texture and didn't pull away from the chicken when you bit into it. Give it a try, I think you'll like it!

Disco


----------



## bellaru (Jan 26, 2017)

Good eats.
 Great job and nice post.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2017)

Awesome job on the thighs Disco!

I loved your video!

You get a point for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd say you did it again knocked another one out points

Richie


----------



## disco (Jan 26, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Good eats.
> Great job and nice post.


You are very kind, Sir!


SmokinAl said:


> Awesome job on the thighs Disco!
> 
> I loved your video!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al! I am always honoured when I get on the carousel. Photography isn't my art.


tropics said:


> I'd say you did it again knocked another one out points
> 
> Richie


I really appreciate the point, Richie!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2017)

Chicken looks tasty! Nice smoke Disco!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 26, 2017)

Great job Disco,,, will have to give that a try!! POINT

DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks Great Disco!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never had Rubbery Chix Thigh Skin, but I always finish them at 275° in my MES just for that reason.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2017)

Great Job Disco, Chicken looks great  I like Crispy !!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## b-one (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks tasty! Off to watch the video!


----------



## disco (Jan 26, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Chicken looks tasty! Nice smoke Disco!


Thanks, Case!


driedstick said:


> Great job Disco,,, will have to give that a try!! POINT
> 
> DS


I appreciate the point, DS!


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point Bear. I will mainly use this when doing something else low and slow. It gives a great texture but I still like hot cooked better!


----------



## disco (Jan 26, 2017)

gary s said:


> Great Job Disco, Chicken looks great  I like Crispy !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gary! I appreciate the point!


b-one said:


> Looks tasty! Off to watch the video!


Thanks B1. I would recommend drinking a coffee before watching the video though.


----------



## seenred (Jan 26, 2017)

Those thighs look beautiful Disco...Point for illustrating a new technique.  I'll have to give this a try!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Great vid Disco.   They looked great.

POINTS


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2017)

OFG's showing the rest of us how it's done.
Excellent vid/pics and you made the carousel too.
Point!


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks great Disco! 

What you did with that is basically rendered  the fats in the skin with the slow cooking... Nice job


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 26, 2017)

We gotta sign a petition to get you on television!   As always, really informative.  Very interesting technique!  Points for sure!


----------



## disco (Jan 26, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> Those thighs look beautiful Disco...Point for illustrating a new technique. I'll have to give this a try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Red! I was surprised how well it worked.


c farmer said:


> Great vid Disco.   They looked great.
> 
> POINTS


Thanks, Adam! I appreciate the point!


ChileRelleno said:


> OFG's showing the rest of us how it's done.
> Excellent vid/pics and you made the carousel too.
> Point!


Thanks, CR! I am always honoured to get put on the carousel!


----------



## disco (Jan 26, 2017)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looks great Disco!
> 
> What you did with that is basically rendered  the fats in the skin with the slow cooking... Nice job


Yes, the skin seemed thinner and more flexible after the foiling. It really made  a difference. Thanks!


worktogthr said:


> We gotta sign a petition to get you on television! As always, really informative. Very interesting technique! Points for sure!


I tried being on TV but She Who Must Be Obeyed always tells me to get down before I fall of. Thanks for the point!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the great tip Disco, I'd have never thought of that.
Love the video too!


----------



## disco (Jan 27, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for the great tip Disco, I'd have never thought of that.
> Love the video too!


Thanks, Dan! I was surprised at how well it worked.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 28, 2017)

D,Looks like a real winner, great vid too!


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> D,Looks like a real winner, great vid too!


Thanks, CM! They were tasty!

Disco


----------



## firemanjon (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks so much for this!! I will definitely be giving this a whirl. Awesome job on the video too!! Appreciate taking your time to share this!!


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2017)

FiremanJon said:


> Thanks so much for this!! I will definitely be giving this a whirl. Awesome job on the video too!! Appreciate taking your time to share this!!


Thanks, John! I hope it works for you too!

Disco


----------



## mkriet (Jan 30, 2017)

Point!  I have been trying to figure out how to get that crispy skin, and still haven't come out with exactly what I want.  I am going to give this a shot next time I make chicken.  Great post.


----------



## disco (Jan 30, 2017)

mkriet said:


> Point!  I have been trying to figure out how to get that crispy skin, and still haven't come out with exactly what I want.  I am going to give this a shot next time I make chicken.  Great post.


Thanks for the point! I hope it works well for you!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks Good Disco,Not sure how I missed this one.


----------



## disco (Feb 23, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks Good Disco,Not sure how I missed this one.


Har! Missing posts is a sign you have a life!

Disco


----------

